# Ycb 3d travel team



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Well it's that time of year again,the ycb 3d travel team is making plans for the season. We're currently planning a trip to Alabama later this month. Hopefully the weather will be warm.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Have a great time you guys. Good Luck.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

She's booked Bernie! We are good to go! Looking like 20 degrees down there right now too. I hope that holds out for a few weeks.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Warm weather will be nice. A few companies I know will cover some of our expenses so we can afford to stop in to our favorite store.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hard to believe there is that much funding for the team out there. Life is good


----------



## Camocruzr (Oct 29, 2012)

I heard it might be rainy Bernie , do you need someone to hold your umbrella?lol One of your huntn partners. Good luck buddy.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

It's kind of a joke but men from cape Breton don't use umbrellas


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Let's not go THERE, lol, Bernie.
I'm jealous. Have a great time guys.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Another sponsor is stepping up to help us out. Sprucewood leasing for anyone who is in need of a lease give them a call.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Well we're of to Alabama this morning,should be a little warmer down there. Ill try and take a few pics of the practice range.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck fellows.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Show them "Bama" boys how to shoot Bernie, have fun, be safe!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck lads. Shoot'em up!!!!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck boys......Shoot well.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck to all that are going, and have some fun.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

We made it  nice and warm down here!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

We made it , kind of cold at 18 celsius but we will manage. Going for practice and maybe 20 tomorrow. Have fun with the indoors until we get back.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Oh you poor things, 18 degrees C. Hope you brought a toque! LOL

Have no fear, we will lay a beating on those paper targets!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer:Good luck Boys.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Sure rub it in Blake.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend Blake and Bernie, I,m off to Rochester for the winter cam classic.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Goodluck to all heading to Rochester


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Take heart, York Dream Team! I have it in good authority that Sprucewood is planning to improve the sponsorship package for next year and throw in some gloves for your poor littl' frozen fingers. Nuttin is too good for our Alabama-bound boys! Of course this will be all depending on scores though...Have fun


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck to all.
If you hear banjos RUN!!!


----------



## Camocruzr (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck Bernie. We'll go fishing when you get back.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

20 down with a little rain. Should be nice tomorrow hopefully there will still be ice for the fishing when we get back.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey pascal,I took your advice and ate steak tonight.


----------



## L8APEX1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am sitting next to the pool across the street from MCC in rochester awaiting my 5:00 shoot time.


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

cheaplaughs said:


> Hey pascal,I took your advice and ate steak tonight.


Excellent Bernie, make sure you save all the expense bills for your sponsor...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

We got it done today real nice weather and more great food. See y'all in a couple days.


----------



## L8APEX1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hunter class finals cut off was 412 with 18x... Wowzers!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

A quick trip back from Alabama. Thanks to our sponsors for a great time.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

The scores are up. Blake finished 3rd in mbr and I finished 7th in mbo. Not bad for our first 3d of the year. Lots of fun and great food no baby dolphin but lots of crocodile.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Good shootin' guys. Glad that you had a great time.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

We had a great time and great food thanks to Sprucewood! Archery is fun with great people around.


----------

